# Painting mortar on brick fireplace



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There going to have to be metal for safety reasons.
May be able to find some brass ones.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I see a little what I think might be paint on the red brick- not much difference in just the mortar. 
Question- if you were to paint just the mortar, how would you do it?


----------



## MsKitty32 (Jan 24, 2013)

The first pic I took quick with my cell. Here is a pic with my camera. I think this shows the paint on the brick more vs what I have cleaned already.

I was planning on painting the mortar with a REALLY small brush...tedious.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Tedious=understatement.

Don't think it would be worth the effort- and still would do nothing about paint on the red brick, except probably put more on.


----------



## MsKitty32 (Jan 24, 2013)

Well maybe the paint on the mortar could just use a good cleaning besides what I have already done??? Not sure what concoction of ingredients or product would help if any to clean it up some more.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

That cover in your pic,is the upper cover that brings heat into the room,and doesn't look to be in that bad a shape that it can't be stripped and repainted,what do the air intake covers look like,the lower ones?


----------



## MsKitty32 (Jan 24, 2013)

Haha I didn't want to put a pic of the intake covers because as you will see they are bad news! It's embarrassing but we didn't damage them...previous owner...I even found toys inside the holes! This is the better of the two. Dented and missing louvers...bleh! Unless there is a way to fashion new louvers and soder(?) them onto the frame???

Is it true that wood covers would not be safe? I guess I was thinking that they shouldn't be that hot. Also, I am thinking that we will put an insert in if we use this fireplace again so the heatilator won't be functioning and the covers would be more of a fashion statement then...so to speak..ha!


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

MsKitty32 said:


> Haha I didn't want to put a pic of the intake covers because as you will see they are bad news! It's embarrassing but we didn't damage them...previous owner...I even found toys inside the holes! This is the better of the two. Dented and missing louvers...bleh! Unless there is a way to fashion new louvers and soder(?) them onto the frame???
> 
> Is it true that wood covers would not be safe? I guess I was thinking that they shouldn't be that hot. Also, I am thinking that we will put an insert in if we use this fireplace again so the heatilator won't be functioning and the covers would be more of a fashion statement then...so to speak..ha!


 


Yes those are pretty much toast,and are impossible to find,the only thing i could suggest is to find a sheet metal shop and ask if they might be able to fabricate something for you,if the other mate to the pic you posted is in as good a condition i'd hang on to it and have them both stripped and refinished

I agree with the previous poster about wood covers as they do get pretty hot,i had that same system in 1970 and used it extensively,you say you may put an insert in it,but the Heatilator is an insert so don't think it would be a good idea.


----------



## MsKitty32 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the help. 

I had been looking around online and found this site: http://www.signaturehardware.com/type125

I realize these registers are not really for the heatilator fireplace covers but was wondering if they would work? I think the screw holes would be an issue but I did find a website where you could get them w/o the screw holes...wondering if somehow...depending on the material...you could make holes in the register where you needed them?

Here is another site that they even encourage you to call and ask.
http://www.ventcovers.biz/
These cost some major dough and I need four!!!!


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

MsKitty32 said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> I had been looking around online and found this site: http://www.signaturehardware.com/type125
> 
> ...


 

You can make just about anything work,if you can find them the proper size,and without screw holes,it's just a matter of using the original ones as a template to locate the screw holes for the new ones.


----------



## MsKitty32 (Jan 24, 2013)

Any suggestions on painting or staining or something to the mortar? Can't unpaint it w/o TONS of scrubbing. After I get done taking the paint splotches off the brick I am going to use a soot cleaner...as some of the mortar does have soot on it. I noticed the strypeeze is getting the soot off the brick.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

MKitty- With a bit of skill, one could mix a paint to match the brick and carefully blend away the blotches on the brick.
Brick is very porous, so it is hard to get stains or paint out of it.
Not really a DIY thing- but it can be done. The only other way i know of is to literally scratch it out. 
As far as the grout- I still don't see why you need to paint it. that would make more probs than it solves.


----------



## MsKitty32 (Jan 24, 2013)

Actually, the paint splotches are coming off the brick pretty well with the Strypeeze. I consider myself lucky that they didn't plaster the paint on them.

I figure painting the mortar would be insanely tedious..just thought a fresh paint job would brighten the previous painted mortar up a bit. Wasn't sure if I should use a certain paint IF I tackled it.


----------

